# Company Lakes and Ponds



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Has anyone had any success getting permission to fish any of those small lakes and ponds on company property? What about golf courses? If so, how did you go about getting permission? I'm not interested in company names or locations, just how you were able to get past the "our insurance wouldn't cover us if you got injured" answer I get sometimes. There are hundreds of these lakes and ponds all over the place and I am sure there are some pigs in them. I have had some success getting permission when I take my 12 year old nephew and 7 year old neice with me. My nephew loves to fish and if there are fish in a lake, he will find them. I have to pay my neice.
________
INFANTS WELLBUTRIN


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know a lot about this, but I have tried before--about 10 years ago I found (research on the net) the name of the man who is the head of a cement/gravel company that owns lots of lakes, most of them in the vicinity across the street from Rainbow Lakes. I managed to get his email address, and I sent him a note asking could I fish there...at the time, we had a handicapped friend (now deceased) who wanted to go fishing, but he had no one to take him--I asked the owner if he'd let us take the guy to his lakes--and of course, we'd fish too. He said yes--and we had to go to the office and get a formal pass from the office, which lasted only one calendar year. We went out lots, but never had much luck. I've been told he no longer allows anyone but employees to fish there, now. Unless you are a deity or something, you won't ever be able to touch a golf course. If anyone has, they sure know more than me--'cause I've tried for 20 years to get into one of those ponds! I even had a RELATIVE that was a groundskeeper of a big course near here--and even HE could not get us in, or fish there himself--he was told he'd be fired on the spot if he was caught fishing in the ponds. For the rest, call or email the company near the water...but even better, show up and ask to speak to someone. Tell them you are trustworthy and will clean up any trash you see in the area--I got one once by saying that (and I did clean up). Hate to tell you this, but I once walked into a place with my two little grandsons when they were 4 years old (I told them to look pitiful and sincere) and asked could I bring these cute, deserving little boys to fish there...and they said yes. I have the advantage of looking like a sweet old grandma too--sorry, I did play that card. IT'S FISHING. I HAVE NO SHAME. Many places you could get a pass to in the past will no longer let anyone in--their insurance companies dictate that, not them--the insurance company will NOT insure them if they let anyone but employees (who are already covered under their insurance) on their water. So you can see their side--everyone sues now for everything, and they have to be cautious. The surest way to get on them is to be friends with someone who works there--many of them let the employees bring a friend or family member. Otherwise, just cowboy-up your courage and walk up and ask...even if it is a private home! There's a guy on this forum who has gotten permission to fish on several personally-owned ponds by doing this--he just knocked on their door, or got the address and wrote them a letter. I'm serious. Be creative. Good luck.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I fish a golf course pond in cincinnati and there are some absolute pig lm in there. I dont think it matters what lure I use they bite anything. If you can get into a golf course those ponds are the best because no one fishes them. I always wanted to fish the pond behind ikea in west chester there are no signs i might have to try when it warms up.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

The best idea I have to sneak into a golf course pond is to have one of the little fishing rods you can put into your golf club bag.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

imalt said:


> I fish a golf course pond in cincinnati and there are some absolute pig lm in there. I dont think it matters what lure I use they bite anything. If you can get into a golf course those ponds are the best because no one fishes them. I always wanted to fish the pond behind ikea in west chester there are no signs i might have to try when it warms up.


Let me know how you do next to Ikea. There are a bunch of retention ponds in that area (close to me). I'm sure most aren't stocked but they do look fishy.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Go at Dark.Not many people out at 2:00 A.M.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've received permission to fish two different golf courses back when I was a basser (90's). I knew the family that owned one course that has 11 different ponds from 1/4 acre to 4 acres. I asked them and they said no. I asked again and they told me I could, but only after dark when there were no customers. I wasn't surprised to catch quality LM bass in these ponds, but I was surprised to catch catfish and a 16 inch crappie - all on bass lures. The owners said they were never stocked - figured ducks/geese must have transported some eggs?

The other course I spoke to the owner who happened to also be on site and run the proshop. I talked with him for a long time, told him I would only come after dark and asked if there was anything I could do for him in return. I won't post exactly what I did for him as I'm confident it was not legal, but it involved getting rid of some small unwanted wild animals that cause lots of damage to a course. He was extremely happy and I had permission every year.

I had some tremendous nights on these ponds - it was possible to catch a 100 bass in one night. I also ended up taking dozens of 12 inchers out of one pond at the request of the owner. I did very well on anything top water, especially if it made a lot of noise/chatter/vibration.

I know without a doubt I could still fish the one course, but I just don't care to fish for bass anymore.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Best way to sneek in is to be dropped off at nite,pick up few hours later.Grave yards are topps in my book..


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I worked at a golf course right after high school... I used to drive the mower as close as I could to the ponds to scare the frogs into jumping in just so I could watch the bass pick them off. 
I have a friend who runs a country club, he has let me on to fish as long as it's late or early... so, moral of the story for fishing golf courses: Make friends with the course manager.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i have always had success just asking to fish. now sometimes i ask several different people if i can fish the same location until i get the answer that i am looking for in my younger days i would sneak into a few golf courses and man they can be fun! i have always heard that if there is not a no trespassing sign that the worst that can happen is you get kicked out? dont know if it is true or not but i dont risk it. there is plenty of private ponds and golf course ponds and it is so much better when you have permission. ask enough people and someone is bound to let you fish.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and great stories! I especially like the 2:00 am idea. When I was a kid, I use to play hooky and sneak fish at Spring Grove Cemetary. All you needed was a hook, line and a piece of red cellaphane from a potato chip bag or any insect you could find. If anyone needs lessons on catching big gold fish and koi, I'm the man. 

I've been eyeing that Ikea lake too. There is also those lakes along Mulhauser Rd that look worth trying, but my first choose would be those lakes on Farmerville-West Carrollton Rd by Moraine. I believe they are owned by the Dravo company. They're the lakes with the no trespassing signs about every twenty feet all the way around them. There is something about those no trespassing signs that peaks my curiousity. Anyone have any luck getting in there? If so, was it worth it? 

If you are in West Chester, the guy at the Voice of America lake boat house has a photo of a hugh pig some kid caught at a local golf course last year. I don't remember the exact weight but it was at least 8 lbs and maybe bigger. I do remember that the photo had my adrenaline pumping. Of course the guy was a little vague about what golf course but it reinforces the fact that there are hugh fish in those golf course ponds.
________
Web shows


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Around the Newtown area, there is some company there and they have around 5 little ponds on their property and they look FISHY. I mean they look like they are full of big fish, but of course the downside is NO FISHING.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ole Bassman, I live about 1 minute from the ponds on F-WC Rd and save yourself the trouble but they are only ok fisheries, the real problem is they often get flooded into from the GMR so the silt load is high and that hurts spawning for gamefish. They are loaded with a few channel cats, small gills, small crappies and a ton of CARP. Oh yeah, a few decent bass in there but they get pounded every weekend from the workers at Barret Sand and Gravel, they are the ones inside the fencing there with the car toppers. When I was younger used to sneak in there and then for many years when it was Hilltop/American Agg, a friend had permission to get in there but when Barret took them over, that all stopped, they say they have a 100% no fishing policy including employees, but off the record, all the employees get to fish.

Save your dreaming for another place. 

BTW, years ago MCD and 5 Rivers were trying to buy that 90 acres with the 2 lakes on it but the pits wanted a fortune for it so it never happened. 
Rumor has it the lake across and up the street is to be "donated" to West Carrolton as a park as part of a tax tradeoff deal when they get done mining it. At least that is what I heard a few years back.

Salmonid


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

That retention pond at the IKEA store is only a little bit older than the store, (I drive by it on Mulhauser twice a day) so I'm not too sure if it has any fish populating it yet. The other two across the road are much older, but I only rarely see anyone fishing them.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

How about checking into the best golf scrambles a course could organize. Twice a year at Beechwood golf course in Arcanum they put on a scramble where it is a fishing/golf tourney. Very simple rules; Early in the the year they will have workers come around measuring fish on a board and dependant upon length depends on the corrosponding points. That score is then your handicap for golf. The second scramble they weigh the fish for the handicap. Took third place with my dad last year in the spring and we caught a ton of huge gills and a few nice bass. 

IT IS A BLAST!!!

Fish and Chips (Early Spring) -April
Surf and Turf (Late Fall) - Late September or early October


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Salmonid. That's the lakes and it is owned by Barret Sand and Gravel. Don't know where Dravo came from, lol. I will scratch them off my list.
________
Zoloft Lawsuit Information


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

any mining operation is going to be hands off, the lady im dating works for barrett and i asked her about the lakes and she said anyone caught fishing will be prosecuted for tresspassing, the main reason is insurance, not even the employees are allowed to fish it, and if they are there not supposed to be fishing and the plant super could get in trouble, ive tried to get onto MM Agg. plants and i do alot of work for them and no go at all, the only one that i know that someone is able to fish is the one in fairborn that can be seen from 70 but its a fishing club that leases land from MM Agg., alot of those lakes are also a good 60'± with some around 75', very dangerous to just be around cause alot of times the banks are unstable, now that i know from experience and taking a few swims while surveying lol


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

You might also want to check out ponds in condo communaties and apartments. Some of them rarely get fished. Usually you can find somebody, who knows somebody, who knows somebody, who knows somebody that knows somebody who lives there. And they rarely get patrolled, other than resesitence. Most people who care are at work from 8-5 . my 2¢


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

the apartment idea is great. i caught a 4lb largemouth out of one this year. if it is a big complex fishing is usually no problem because people just assume you live there. and fishing 8-5 doesnt hurt either. i find a new apartment/ condo every year and give it a try. never had any problems just my 2 cents. 48 more will get you a newspaper.


----------

